# Pocket Wizard PlusX and 600ex-rt



## Quasimodo (Nov 24, 2014)

If anyone could please advice me on this.

I set up a shoot in my home studio with a Mamiya RZ67 Pro ii, PW PlusX and 600's. (I hoped for a long time that I would be able to use my st-e3, but alas...). I was adviced to buy the PW PlusX and they worked well. 

My set up was the following: Three 600ex-rt's in a 70x70cm softbox, and a separate 600 (fill light) in a small octashaped softbox. The speedlights were in manual slave, hooked to the PW PlusX. All worked well as far as shooting, and manually decreasing the power. I triggered and read the lights with the Sekonic 758Cine with the PW chip. The one thing that did not work, and I am seeking advice about here is the sleep modus kicking in on the speedlights. Posing the models, finding the correct focus is a bit cumberstone on the Mamiya, so it took time, so the speedlights stopped working/responding, and I had to walk over and push the fire button to wake them up, then step up, check focus and shoot. Is it a way I can prevent them from going in this sleep function? I do not care if that eats away on the batteries, but it would be really nice to be able to focus on the shooting of pictures, rather than running back and forth to be sure that the flashes are ready to shoot..

Gerhard.


----------



## winglet (Nov 24, 2014)

Custom function C.fn-01 "Auto power off" set it to 1: Off (Disabled)

It's all in the manual. Try at page 92 to start.


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 24, 2014)

winglet said:


> Custom function C.fn-01 "Auto power off" set it to 1: Off (Disabled)
> 
> It's all in the manual. Try at page 92 to start.



Thanks a bunch 

Will do when I get home from the office


----------



## Quasimodo (Nov 24, 2014)

winglet said:


> Custom function C.fn-01 "Auto power off" set it to 1: Off (Disabled)
> 
> It's all in the manual. Try at page 92 to start.




Again, thanks. It worked like a charm


----------

